# Dusky Shark?



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

Have caught a few Bull Sharks in East Bay and Blackwater Bay. Not sure what this is. The Eyes dont look like a Sand Bar. They were everywhere this weekend. Was released quickly!


----------



## Capt. John (Oct 5, 2007)

Dogfish. Capt. John


----------



## LUNDY (Aug 23, 2012)

Capt. John said:


> Dogfish. Capt. John


+1 capt


----------



## salt-life (Feb 20, 2012)

Atlantic sharpnose. They dont get much bigger


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies! I have to go with salt-life. From other post and pics from the net I am pretty sure it is an Atlantic sharpnose also.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

You have been catching bull shark in Blackwater? That's awesome, how long ago? Post pictures!


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

Blackwater bay , they are plentiful. This small one was actually in Catfish. I have caught them up in Yellow also. All released


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

I have soaked some bait in Blackwater but have never managed a shark. Are you putting dead bait down in 15 foot holes in the bay or what?


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

Shallow and Deep. They hit everything you want to throw it seems. Really like the Menhaden. If you are getting cut off many times it is usually sharks. They will hit shrimp! They are like pin-fish in Choctawhatchee Bay. Have even caught them on cut Hard Head catfish


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Everything except what I throw! Ha

That would be awesome to sigh cast to them on the grass flats!


----------

